# China Tells HRC To Kick Rocks....Israel Tells Talib & Ilhan To Kick Rocks...!!



## nononono (Aug 15, 2019)

*Hillary Rodham Clinton spouts off about Hong Kong and China *
*goes for a well deserved groin shot....!*

*No I don't agree with what China is doing, but in this case they *
*get my up vote for the comment to the Hagatha....!*



 People's Daily, China *✔*  @PDChina 

 
.@HillaryClinton has called for support of 
the rioters in Hong Kong. Let's see what 
happened when she "supported" 
Syria, Libya, Yemen, Iraq.





 

 2,758 
 1:45 AM - Aug 15, 2019


*And these two dirtbags just got their message via
public condemnation with a :

 " Hell No You Are Not Welcome Here ! "

Israel tells them they are not welcome.




*


* Now all three of you " Kick Rocks " and STFU !!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2019)

...........


----------

